# 02 maxima rims on 97 maxima se



## sladeaudio (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey everyone. My name is slade. I am a new member from Alabama with a satin pearl 97 maxima se auto. Simple question of whether 17" 6 spoke OEM 2001 maxima rims will fit on my ride with no mods. thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes it should i believe it done many times the DNE sections.

but dont quote me though for im not 100 % sure.


----------

